# The autistic looksmaxxing plan of a 5'4 Manlet. Please discuss.



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

To start off with, I am new here. I am somewhat of a mix between red and black pilled idealogy mostly leaning black pill but it doesn't matter because it's over unless I ascend.

I believe I am 5'4 (I initially thought I was 5'5 but measurements are inconsistent. I know I am under 5'6 for sure.)

I have been in black pill/lookism discord servers and have been trying to come up with the best looksmaxxing plan possible to ascend. This plan is very autistic and mostly overkill for the vast majority of you here but I am a 3/10 5'4 Manlet and if I don't try, it's over for me. 

Here's my ascension plan.

For Face:
• Cold compress on eyelids
• Cold Cucumbers on eyelids
• Black Teabags on eyelids
• Facial/Acne cleanser
• Minoxidil on beard/hairline/eyebrows
• Actors oil for eyelashes and eyebrows
• Asterwood Naturals Pure Hyaluronic Acid Serum
• Eyelid pulling
• Squint excercises

For Mouth and Jaw:
• Mewing 
• Falim gum twice a day 20 minutes each
• Hydrogen Peroxide + toothpaste brushing teeth
• Microneedling for beard
• Thumb Pulling
• Facial excercises for tightening jaw muscles

Body:
• Jeff Nippards Optimal Training Program PPL
• Neck Training

Supliments:
• Zinc citrate 60mg (Test and male sex benefits)
• MK677 25ml (Growth Hormone increaser)
• Aromasin 6mg [every other day] (Aromatase inhibitor)
• CJ1295 DAC 1mg [every 4 days] (Helps keep Serum GH elevated)
• Vitamin K (Bone and Blood health)
• Vitamin C 1000mg [daily]
• MSM/Glucosamine/Chonddotin (Joints)
• Calcium 1200mg [daily] (Bone health)
• Protien powder [daily] (Muscle builder)
• Adult Multivitamin gummy [daily] (Vitamins)
• Caffeine/Pre Workout (Energy boost)
• Biotin 10,000mcg [daily] (Hair growth)
• Creatine monohydrate 5g [daily]
• GHRP6 (Growth Hormone increaser)
• Hexarelin (Growth Hormone increaser)
• Ashwagandha Supliment (Lowers cortisol, boosts T)


Hair: 
• Miel coil sculpting custard for type 4 hair
• Teatree oil
• OGX Teatree mint shampoo
• Strengthening hair masque infused with biotin
• Minoxidil


Obtain Gravity Boots and pull up bar for spinal decompression for potential extra inch

Elevator/Height Increase shoes like
Cat footwear
Doc Martens
Air Force 1s high tops
Black Air force Boots
with shoe lifts custom made for wide feet

Grow my hair out on the tops and get products for curly hair and fade the sides

For Style checking out Johnny Thai and similar YouTubers for style tips and thrifting/discount store shopping. Pre putting together outfits.

So that's my ascension plan. I haven't checked my growth plates so I have no implemented the entire plan yet but I have most of the supliments including mk677 and aromasin. The reason for such small doses of aromasin is to try and minimize the possibility of brain damage. I'm going to the gym 6 days a week but lately has been inconsistent due to irl troubles (I'm mostly on my own with no help from parents or family) so I'm working full time and trying to find a room to rent.

I'm also trying to get my diet in order because I can see clear changes in my frame such as a wider back and larger arms, especially after a pump. However I still have lots of fat bringing down my appearance and hindering my test levels with all the estrogen from being a fatcel. My jawline isn't even normie level but I am going to try and ascend to mid tier normie level jawline with mewing, thumb pulling, mastic gum/falim, and bonesmashing once I'm low bodyfat. I'm also going to try and see if a cold compress/ice mask can reduce swelling and face bloat. 

I have a stack for height maxxing as outlined in the supliments section above:

6-6.5 mg of aromasin every other day

1mg of CJC DAC every 4 days (increase up to 4mg if richcel)
or 100mg CJC no DAC with the other injections

25mg MK-677 before bed or before workout every day

In addition, MK-677 specific side effects include increased hunger from increased Ghrelin, and CJC-1295 DAC specific side effects include facial flushing (doesn’t always occur) post injection.

Hexarelin 100mcg 3x a day but you gotta cycle (2 weeks off 2 week on, every other day, ect)
do not inject before bed. Interferes with sleep quality. The half life for this is 75 minutes, so i'd inject 2-3 hours before bed latest

GHRP 2 100mcg 3x a day on your weeks in-between cycles of Hexarelin
(half life of 30 minutes)

CJC DAC you'd have to cycle off a to prevent damage to your endocrine system, bc it stays in your body longer (half life 4 days compared to 30 minutes)

Stretching heightmaxxing:

5 cm potential

Gravity boots decompression
Bed cable stretcher overnight

Drink lots of water and you'll probably see a little bit of an increase in morning height from disc hydration

Combine with MSM/Glucosamine/Chonddotin for cartilage for permanent height gains

Of course this is even assuming my plates are still open. I need to get them checked however I'm trying to hold out until my Medicaid card arrives.

If my torso plates are open (which they should be) I may be able to get as much as 3" because I'm 70% sure I have idiopathic short stature, because my feet are a size 11/10.5 men's at 5'4, and because my torso isn't proportional with my legs. Could be copium but all I have left is cope. Cope or rope. 

I may also be able to get an 1-2 inches stretching combined with the supliments I mentioned using the bed stretcher as I mentioned before (I'll link an image if possible) 

I'm also using minox because I have a slightly receeding hairline, and see patterns of balding from as early as me being a toddler. It truly never even began for me...

Lastly if I do all of this and I still am living life on impossible difficulty (I am ethnic and sub 4 hopefully able to get to mid/high tier normie) then I'll try geomaxxing. If all else fails well. that means it's truly over.


----------



## youngmax (Apr 17, 2022)

Cope


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 17, 2022)

its over for you. You have black skin


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 17, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Warlow (Apr 17, 2022)

it aint over till you take your last breath


----------



## zv1212 (Apr 17, 2022)

How old are you


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> How old are you


18


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> How old are yo





youngmax said:


> Cope


Cope or rope


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> its over for you. You have black skin


brutal


----------



## Hipcel (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> I believe I am 5'4


Over unless you do LL. Also mewing alone doesn't do shit. Do heavy chin tucks to the point that your maxilla feels like it's about to explode. LSJL while saving up for Giotikas, you never know.

Dnrd the rest, but you probably should keep them.


----------



## zv1212 (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> brutal


Brutal asf yeah, when did you last grow? Brah


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

Hipcel said:


> Over unless you do LL. Also mewing alone doesn't do shit. Do heavy chin tucks to the point that your maxilla feels like it's about to explode. LSJL while saving up for Giotikas, you never know.
> 
> Dnrd the rest, but you probably should keep them.


Yes I'm doing thumbpulling bonesmashing once I lower bf% and I'm planning on doing chin tucks as well for better head posture


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

zv1212 said:


> Brutal asf yeah, when did you last grow? Brah


like 14 or 15 I think


----------



## Wiqfi (Apr 17, 2022)

over 
surgerymaxx is your best option, mewing won't give you fast results but still do it anyway for good tongue posture.


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

Wiqfi said:


> over
> surgerymaxx is your best option, mewing won't give you fast results but still do it anyway for good tongue posture.


It never even began for me


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> like 14 or 15 I think


get on t3 or t4 asap if you dont want to be a turbo manlet.


----------



## nosemaxxing (Apr 17, 2022)

good luck


----------



## Wiqfi (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> It never even began for me


I recognize you from the WW discord server lmao, I've seen you before and I am pretty sure you can pull off a few bitches. Blacks have the BBC stereotype going for them, use it as an advantage.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> Yes I'm doing thumbpulling bonesmashing once I lower bf% and I'm planning on doing chin tucks as well for better head posture


dude your main failos are face, height, race. what the fuck do u think thumbpulling and gymmaxxing is going to do. nothing.

face surgery, height surgery, move to where black is more accepted or deal with the fact your smv matched with subpar girls


----------



## DaRealSixpence (Apr 17, 2022)

Good luck bro

Plenty of black rappers get laid at that height 

You guys rock it better than other races


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

Wiqfi said:


> I recognize you from the WW discord server lmao, I've seen you before and I am pretty sure you can pull off a few bitches. Blacks have the BBC stereotype going for them, use it as an advantage.


I have 7" I can dick maxx to potentially 7.5" and BBC maxx


----------



## marcm0de (Apr 17, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> dude your main failos are face, height, race. what the fuck do u think thumbpulling and gymmaxxing is going to do. nothing.
> 
> face surgery, height surgery, move to where black is more accepted or deal with the fact your smv matched with subpar girls


I'm a fatcel gymcelling will improve my face but also I need to be jacked so I can Tyrone maxx because BBC stereotype


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Apr 17, 2022)

it was over when you mentioned being 5 foot 4


----------



## johncruz12345 (Apr 17, 2022)

My 11 year old brother is 5ft4


----------



## rand anon (Apr 17, 2022)

mogs me


----------



## TeenAscender (Apr 17, 2022)

Leg lengthening


----------



## exeight (Apr 17, 2022)

your biggest problem is your height man
stop with all that bullshit and save money for LL 
after that you can go to gym etc 5'4 is really too short
i think you should at least ascend to 5'9 and you are fine


----------



## Amexmaxx (Apr 17, 2022)

Good luck. Its better to strive for ascension than to rot as a subhuman


----------



## klamus (Apr 17, 2022)

>5'4 Male

It just pains me that something like this exists.Id rather not think about stuff this grim


----------



## LightSkinNoob (Apr 17, 2022)

Respect for trying, if your height growth stack doesn’t work over next couple years consider LL, if your white JBW to Thailand, or maybe like a lot of us should, accept getting others people validation isn’t everything and won’t make us happy.


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 17, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> get on t3 or t4 asap if you dont want to be a turbo manlet.


he hasn't grown in 3 or 4 years but ok


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 17, 2022)

Predeterminism said:


> dude your main failos are face, height, race. what the fuck do u think thumbpulling and gymmaxxing is going to do. nothing.
> 
> face surgery, height surgery, move to where black is more accepted or deal with the fact your smv matched with subpar girls


his smv is matched to no one JFL


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> I have 7" I can dick maxx to potentially 7.5" and BBC maxx


BRO YOU'RE 5'4"
EVERY WOMAN IS GOING TO ASSUME YOU HAVE A 4 INCHER
IT'S OVER UNLESS LEG LENGTHENING + AMNESIA TIER SHOE LIFTS + MASSIVE AFRO + RESEARCHING TORSO LENGTHENING SURGERY
Idek how your face and frame looks like


----------



## reputation (Apr 17, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> To start off with, I am new here. I am somewhat of a mix between red and black pilled idealogy mostly leaning black pill but it doesn't matter because it's over unless I ascend.
> 
> I believe I am 5'4 (I initially thought I was 5'5 but measurements are inconsistent. I know I am under 5'6 for sure.)
> 
> ...


You can easily ascend but keep surgeries as last resort


----------



## Jamal2222 (Apr 17, 2022)

Cope


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 18, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> To start off with, I am new here. I am somewhat of a mix between red and black pilled idealogy mostly leaning black pill but it doesn't matter because it's over unless I ascend.
> 
> I believe I am 5'4 (I initially thought I was 5'5 but measurements are inconsistent. I know I am under 5'6 for sure.)
> 
> ...


Op,pm me.



Also,don't take glucosamine and chondroitin ,they reduce chondrogenesis and can decrease height growth velocity.

Also,next time get aromaisn from pfizer not Swiss chems.
I have some sources for it.


Also,remove mk677,inject hgh and igf1 lr3 instead,add the short term peptides if u can,take 1-2-2.5 g berberine everyday to keep blood sugar in control from the hgh and other.
Also buy a blood glucose monitor (good quality and brand) to measure ur blood glucose everyday to make sure it's in the normal range so u don't get diabtes.
I have some good and cheap sources for hgh and lr3.


Also,give me ur telegram username,i can add u into a good telegram heightmaxxeing group where some guys have seen gains of 2 inches from sleep strecthing pelvic traction.

Also,look into my strethcing method.
Pm me.




This is my stretching method.

1)do tadsana(search it on the internet,there are guides about it) for 30 seconds each set and do 5-6 sets per day


2)if u have a rod in your home or somewhere ,just dead hang from it for 30 seconds and do 5-6 sets e

3)stand against a wall/in front of it and try to touch the points with your fingers,move your fingers up a bit and keep moving it upwards until u feel pain your neck and back,hold this position for 30-45 seconds and do 5-6 sets every day,also while doing this dont move your legs up,move them a little bit only,try to stretch your spine/torso not your le
U can do this both ways,by either with your face towards the wall or ur back towards the wal

I have gained 3.5-4 inches with th

In case u don't understand something ask.


This is my thread.










Full guide about how i grew 2.5 inches in 3-4 months(Spinecels and torsocels GTFIH)


So,good day,buddy boyos I have made my spinemaxxing-heightmaxxing guide. Sorry for the bad alignment,format and typos. This is the first time i have made something like this,I dont know how people make their guides attractive and clean. Also its very long and big because i have put some extra...




looksmax.org


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 18, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> I'm a fatcel gymcelling will improve my face but also I need to be jacked so I can Tyrone maxx because BBC stereotype


There are ways to dickmaxx.
U can get a 10incher.
But it can be done after puberty too,unlike height which u cant increase after puberty

Also,how old r u?


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 18, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> There are ways to dickmaxx.
> U can get a 10incher.
> But it can be done after puberty too,unlike height which u cant increase after puberty
> 
> Also,how old r u?


What dickmaxx methods do you recommend


----------



## Stopping@Nothing19 (Apr 18, 2022)

Warlow said:


> it aint over till you take your last breath


it was over when op took his first


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 18, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> What dickmaxx methods do you recommend


Clamping,extenders,jelqing,penis pumps,there are mostly phsyical penis lengthening.

Chemical Penis growth method includes applying small amounts of DHT gel everyday for a long time (1-2 years), prostaglandin e1 and other vasodilators combined with some other chemicals which can give u 50% increase in length and 45% increase in girth in 1.5 years


----------



## CopeTilliRope (Apr 18, 2022)

sleeping stretch using cable are seems to be working for a lot of guys lately there is even a telegrm group where ppl report 2 to 4 cm height increase using this method and gains seems to last


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 19, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> which can give u 50% increase in length and 45% increase in girth in 1.5 years


that much gain is cope if you are not in teens or early 20s.

use dht gel but do manual pe techniques too if you want to guarantee it.


----------



## Ilookatstuff (Apr 19, 2022)

At this point bro…. Just 1. Blast testosterone 2. Get Bimax and limb lengthening. Putting cucumbers on eyelids isn’t gonna do shit.


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 19, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> that much gain is cope if you are not in teens or early 20s.
> 
> use dht gel but do manual pe techniques too if you want to guarantee it.


Lol,the man who got these gains was 41 years old


----------



## user47283 (Apr 20, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> To start off with, I am new here. I am somewhat of a mix between red and black pilled idealogy mostly leaning black pill but it doesn't matter because it's over unless I ascend.
> 
> I believe I am 5'4 (I initially thought I was 5'5 but measurements are inconsistent. I know I am under 5'6 for sure.)
> 
> ...


you are using soft max when you need hard max

- LL
- bimax 
- custom peek implants
- roids

or keep coping with ur stupid walmart supplements


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 20, 2022)

I think height should be first goal then do other bs. Anything that optimises height growth do that until 21 then get surgeries


----------



## thecel (Apr 20, 2022)

youngmax said:


> Cope



A zero-effort, one-word reply gets awarded over *214% *as many rep points as OP’s long, detailed, and thorough looksmaxing plan.

JFL at this shit forum!


----------



## ballskin (Apr 20, 2022)

DaRealSixpence said:


> Good luck bro
> 
> Plenty of black rappers get laid at that height
> 
> You guys rock it better than other races


OP is not a black rapper


----------



## ALP (Apr 20, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> Cucumbers


There is no cucumber for your height.


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Apr 20, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Lol,the man who got these gains was 41 years old


he probably had a microdick or something. dht gel works wonder for literal dicklets.

i will use it too but %50 seems unrealistic.


----------



## Mastermind (Apr 20, 2022)

youngmax said:


> Cope


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 20, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> he probably had a microdick or something. dht gel works wonder for literal dicklets.
> 
> i will use it too but %50 seems unrealistic.


He had 5.5x3.8 dick,small enough but still not a
microdick.
After the therapy,his penis came 9x5.8


----------



## Zures (Apr 20, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> He had 5.5x3.8 dick,small enough but still not a
> microdick.
> After the therapy,his penis came 9x5.8


holy fuck, simply from constant DHT gel appliance? didn't that inhibit hormone axis?


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 20, 2022)

Zures said:


> holy fuck, simply from constant DHT gel appliance? didn't that inhibit hormone axis?


No,from prostaglandin e1 use.
It's a vasodilator,not DHT gel.


Dht gel can work in puberty,one guy got 0.8 inches from it at the age of 28 in 1 ywar


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 20, 2022)

Zures said:


> holy fuck, simply from constant DHT gel appliance? didn't that inhibit hormone axis?


*Year


----------



## youngmax (Apr 20, 2022)

thecel said:


> A zero-effort, one-word reply gets awarded over *214% *as many rep points as OP’s long, detailed, and thorough looksmaxing plan.
> 
> JFL at this shit forum!


Cuz I mog


----------



## thecel (Apr 20, 2022)

thecel said:


> A zero-effort, one-word reply gets awarded over *214% *as many rep points as OP’s long, detailed, and thorough looksmaxing plan.
> 
> JFL at this shit forum!



and a post that criticizes the forum’s shit state receives no reacts


----------



## TheAbyssinian (Apr 20, 2022)

at that point just give up tbh its over for you


----------



## Preoximerianas (Apr 20, 2022)

I did not see a single mention of leg lengthening or any other surgeries. Bro at this height we're either average or below average for even woman in the U.S. All of what you listed are softmaxxes that you should be doing ofc but the main focus should be working towards surgeries. Because that will truly be the only permanent way of gaining real looksmaxxing.

IDK if what you talked about in the end will raise your height, even if it did it will probably be temporary with the spinal disk hydration and stretching. If it does work, incredible but I highly doubt it.

I'm planning on getting the needed finances to get limb lengthening by the middle or latter part of this decade and I suggest you look into it too.

Also all the people saying "it's OVER!!!1!", insane how annoying these comments are.


----------



## mvp2v1 (Apr 23, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> Op,pm me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I literally started Glucosamine today. I should stop?


----------



## Deleted member 18804 (Apr 23, 2022)

Hey bro we are similar in height (5'6) can i get a pic so i can rate? This is mine: https://looksmax.org/threads/rate-out-of-10.490107/


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (Apr 26, 2022)

With all of this u will never reach my level and its over for me atm


----------



## Lars (Apr 26, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> View attachment 1639157


hahahahahaha


----------



## APJ (Apr 26, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> 18


GH.

And you might not want to hear this but start thinking about getting a well-paid career and spending your 18-25 working yourself to the bone because you’re going to need LL at the very least and that’s unaffordable for most. At 5’4” you probably have a slight frame too so think about clavicle widening as well as the gym, and perhaps some facial surgery. If you become a shredded 5’8” guy who is good-looking in the face (5’10” with lifts) you can get ass for sure.

*Money* is what matters to you currently, stack the paper and think about surgeries in your mid-20s and pulling girls in your late 20s and early 30s. The real secret to looksmaxing is thinking about the long game.


----------



## Zenturio (Apr 26, 2022)

FreakkForLife said:


> No,from prostaglandin e1 use.
> It's a vasodilator,not DHT gel.
> 
> 
> Dht gel can work in puberty,one guy got 0.8 inches from it at the age of 28 in 1 ywar


How does one know if he is a suitable candidate for DHT on dick maxxing


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 26, 2022)

stretching is temporary cope. go for ll both for femurs and tibias, +3 inch from femur and +2 inch from tibia, and be 5'9 at least. Add some lifts to push you up to 5'10-5'10.5 and you're good


----------



## FreakkForLife (Apr 26, 2022)

Zenturio said:


> How does one know if he is a suitable candidate for DHT on dick maxxing


There's no requirements for candidacy,just get blood tests to check ur DHT, test levels and Estrogen and make sure they are not crashed


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Apr 29, 2022)

5.4 = 1.62 cm even in third world countries you would be very short, how old are you? Don't ever waste your money again on Mk677 it just raises prolactin and cortisol more than GH and does absolutely nothing for height.


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Apr 29, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> get on t3 or t4 asap if you dont want to be a turbo manlet.


His skeleton is hypothyroidism at its best, it's over for the


----------



## MEGA CHAD (Apr 29, 2022)

CopeTilliRope said:


> sleeping stretch using cable are seems to be working for a lot of guys lately there is even a telegrm group where ppl report 2 to 4 cm height increase using this method and gains seems to last


you can't build bone mass by stretching, stop dealing with it


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Apr 29, 2022)

marcm0de said:


> To start off with, I am new here. I am somewhat of a mix between red and black pilled idealogy mostly leaning black pill but it doesn't matter because it's over unless I ascend.
> 
> I believe I am 5'4 (I initially thought I was 5'5 but measurements are inconsistent. I know I am under 5'6 for sure.)
> 
> ...



Don't listen to the crabs

Putting effort into getting better is always better than LDAR'ing. 

For hairline have you looked into fin? minnox doesn't seem to work for me, but maybe it will for you. 

For lifts, check my thread. You can get 2 inches easy in elevator trainers and 3-4 inches in boots with all 3 layers of lifts (7cm



• Cold compress on eyelids
• Cold Cucumbers on eyelids
• Black Teabags on eyelids

These reduce UEE i assume? To get hunter eyes? 

Looking forward to any updates on your progress.


----------



## marcm0de (May 2, 2022)

NOTCHADRIP said:


> With all of this u will never reach my level and its over for me atm


Brootal


----------



## marcm0de (May 2, 2022)

ItsOVERBuddyBoyos said:


> Don't listen to the crabs
> 
> Putting effort into getting better is always better than LDAR'ing.
> 
> ...


Pm me


----------



## marcm0de (May 2, 2022)

MEGA CHAD said:


> 5.4 = 1.62 cm even in third world countries you would be very short, how old are you? Don't ever waste your money again on Mk677 it just raises prolactin and cortisol more than GH and does absolutely nothing for height.


Can you pm


----------



## klamus (Jul 19, 2022)

Preoximerianas said:


> I did not see a single mention of leg lengthening or any other surgeries. Bro at this height we're either average or below average for even woman in the U.S. All of what you listed are softmaxxes that you should be doing ofc but the main focus should be working towards surgeries. Because that will truly be the only permanent way of gaining real looksmaxxing.
> 
> IDK if what you talked about in the end will raise your height, even if it did it will probably be temporary with the spinal disk hydration and stretching. If it does work, incredible but I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...


It literally IS over at 5'4. 40% of American men dont procreate. 5'4 is like bottom 5%


----------

